# Sanding / profiling filler on wheel arch?



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all

I have a winter runabout that I have been welding up, replaced full sill and rear quarter panel.
I didn't use the whole quarter and I have put a skim of filler on it where the join is and to fill a slight bit of distortions near the profile of the arch. In the below picture on the bottom wing it is the area below the square white sticker

I have sanded the flat parts with a DA and block but it obviously doesn't work on the curved part on the wheel arch, I can't roll the block as I would on a single compound curve because of the multiple curves,i know there are foam shaped blocks available for this purpose but the project doesn't justify buying a set.

Is there anything else that I can use that is commonly available to sand the profile?

Cheers


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Do all your roughing work in 80 grit .....do flat panels with a block an use an x pattern ... on the rounded arch area use a block but go up and down the way ...but keep moving around arch ..don't stop at one but just keep going all in 80 grit.


after you have the shape roughed in skim again ...use 80 grit to get down level then use a guide coat and change to 180g paper ...sand until guide coat is gone .

after that re-guide and 240g 

3 coat of 2k primer 

block again ...step up and paint 


Tommy


----------

